# Florida to Auckland-Mistake?



## FL-GIRL

Hello All,
I am a professional woman working in healthcare administration who has been offered a great job making 40% more money than I currently earn in Clearwater Beach, FL. Relocating to Auckland would mean gaining international experience working several contracts in Australasia. I would be moving over alone with a 9 year old daughter who has always attended a private Montessori school, she is somewhat sheltered but very accustomed to American life. I see this as an opportunity to provide her with a simpler way of living (less materialistic) as well as an international experience. 

I have been doing a lot of research and am very aware of the increase in cost of living and poor housing options around Auckland. I will be making 6 figures but am still concerned about finding a healthy, non-moldy home with some source of heat for her. She is an asthmatic but extremely healthy with never having any serious events. We currently live on a barrier island outside of Tampa Bay in Florida so I am all too aware of high humidity and damp homes with mold. What worries me is the lack of heat. 

I would be looking to have her attend school at one of the Montessori programs in the Eastern suburbs so I will be looking for a home in the Howick or Glendowie area. WILL WE BE ABLE TO AFFORD TO RENT A 2BDRM HOME IN A SAFE AREA FOR $650 A WEEK IN THOSE AREAS? I have looked at the local websites and it appears you can but I also continue to read that there is a lot of misleading information and crooks on those websites and those homes don't really exist. I hear it is a very rough market for renters at the moment due to the increase in immigrants. I will be working primarily at Middlemore hospital with the Maori population. 

I am very excited about the opportunity but terrified of walking into a bad situation for her so far from our support system. We currently live in paradise with a fabulous support system and a lot of friends. We are open to adventure and realize nothing is forever; we can always come back after I fulfill my 18 month obligated contract if we absolutely hate it. I just don’t want to rob her of 2 years of her life if it is as miserable as what I continue to read on this forum. Is it easy to make friends and create our new community there? (We are both very outgoing, outdoorsy and adventurous). Will I be looked down upon as a single mom there? We are both whole food vegetarians so we often make all our food from scratch at home using organic products only. Is this realistic in Auckland, access to organic foods? I am budgeting around $1200 a month for food, is that realistic for that type of diet? Should I ship everything over if we only plan to stay for a couple of years or should I just buy used there? So many questions I know but this is the biggest decision I have ever made because it affects my daughter’s future.
Thank you-Tracy


----------



## mikesurf

Hi, you say that you currently live in paradise with a fabulous support system and a lot of friends. why would you want to leave that behind? New Zealand does have areas which could be classed as paradise but those areas are generally miles away form anywhere. Living in Auckland and working at Middlemore is far from paradise, I know as I used to work there myself. Making friends with kiwis is no easy task although you may find a few friendly expats. I think you would live ok on your budget but I would seriously think about why you want to move.


----------



## inhamilton

mikesurf said:


> Living in Auckland and working at Middlemore is far from paradise.


You speak for yourself. I know people from overseas who have said they indeed feel that living in Auckland is like living in paradise. And if Tracy is taking up a job working with Maori in a health situation, then surely she realises her job isn't going to be a bed of roses. It's a tough job, but can be very rewarding, I imagine.


----------



## inhamilton

FL-GIRL said:


> WILL WE BE ABLE TO AFFORD TO RENT A 2BDRM HOME IN A SAFE AREA FOR $650 A WEEK IN THOSE AREAS?


Yes, you will.




FL-GIRL said:


> I am very excited about the opportunity but terrified of walking into a bad situation for her so far from our support system. We currently live in paradise with a fabulous support system and a lot of friends. We are open to adventure and realize nothing is forever; we can always come back after I fulfill my 18 month obligated contract if we absolutely hate it. I just don’t want to rob her of 2 years of her life if it is as miserable as what I continue to read on this forum.


Trust me, life in Auckland isn't miserable for most. That's why houses are so expensive. It's because so many people are wanting to live there. It also continually comes up near the top of those international quality of life surveys. If you're excited, go for it. If you're nervous about it, ask your prospective employers if you can talk to or e-mail some other immigrants, perhaps people you'll be working with. Much better than anonymous people on the internet. But if you continue to be nervous about it, don't do it, because no one can guarantee that you'll be happy living in Auckland, especially so far away from family etc. I don't want to encourage you to come if you end up being unhappy. On the other hand, it could be great for you and your child. Who knows? $1200 per month for 1 adult and 1 child will be fine for food, even eating organically, which is more expensive. There are specialist organic stores scattered around the place.


----------



## mikesurf

How can it be paradise if you are paying such ludicrous house prices for what amounts to living in a large garden shed? those quality of life surveys are total rubbish, surely quality of life comes down to more than just being able to go fishing or a walk on the beach. Getting by and living frugally doesn't sound like much quality to me.


----------



## inhamilton

mikesurf said:


> How can it be paradise if you are paying such ludicrous house prices for what amounts to living in a large garden shed?



I fail to see the similarities.

*A Garden Shed*









*An Average priced Auckland house ($599,000 in Glen Eden)*










OR perhaps there's this cheapish ($399,000) house in Papakura (well below the average price - admittedly quite a way out from the city) 
http://harcourts.co.nz/Property/720330/PP150307/1-43-Marne-Road


----------



## Kiwijock

*Rubbish surveys*

Hi
Good thought from previous comments
"those quality of life surveys are total rubbish"

Having lived in the Auckland area for 40 years.
There by choice rather than preference

Much prefer the real New Zealand - The South Island
Alas not the job opportunities.
If I was to sum up Auckland in one word it would be, "Soulless"

Good luck with your decision however in all honesty
and much as I regret having to say it because I love New Zealand
I'm not so sure that coming here especially if it's only for a couple of years so
is a good idea.


----------



## mikesurf

inhamilton said:


> I fail to see the similarities.
> 
> *A Garden Shed*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *An Average priced Auckland house ($599,000 in Glen Eden)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OR perhaps there's this cheapish ($399,000) house in Papakura (well below the average price - admittedly quite a way out from the city)
> Papakura, 1/43 Marne Road | Papakura | Harcourts



Sorry but you need to look behind the glossy photos taken in the sunshine. I can guarantee that there will be little if any insulation and single pained windows. Look what it says under insulation in the property description, it says 'insulation - ceiling', that tells me no insulation in the walls and wood cladding, sounds like a shed to me and all for $400,000, bargain.:confused2:


----------



## inhamilton

mikesurf said:


> Sorry but you need to look behind the glossy photos taken in the sunshine. I can guarantee that there will be little if any insulation and single pained windows. Look what it says under insulation in the property description, it says 'insulation - ceiling', that tells me no insulation in the walls and wood cladding, sounds like a shed to me and all for $400,000, bargain.:confused2:


The first house is fully insulated, I imagine, since it looks to have been built since 1977, when the regulation that all new builds had to be fully insulated came in. So in NZ, all houses built since 1977 are insulated. The 2nd, cheaper house isn't, but how much would it cost to make it insulated? $50,000? Probably less. So there's a fully insulated house for not $400,000, but $450,000. Add another $20,000? and you can get new double glazed windows put in.


----------



## Kimbella

FL-GIRL said:


> Hello All,
> I am a professional woman working in healthcare administration who has been offered a great job making 40% more money than I currently earn in Clearwater Beach, FL. Relocating to Auckland would mean gaining international experience working several contracts in Australasia. I would be moving over alone with a 9 year old daughter who has always attended a private Montessori school, she is somewhat sheltered but very accustomed to American life. I see this as an opportunity to provide her with a simpler way of living (less materialistic) as well as an international experience.
> 
> I have been doing a lot of research and am very aware of the increase in cost of living and poor housing options around Auckland. I will be making 6 figures but am still concerned about finding a healthy, non-moldy home with some source of heat for her. She is an asthmatic but extremely healthy with never having any serious events. We currently live on a barrier island outside of Tampa Bay in Florida so I am all too aware of high humidity and damp homes with mold. What worries me is the lack of heat.
> 
> I would be looking to have her attend school at one of the Montessori programs in the Eastern suburbs so I will be looking for a home in the Howick or Glendowie area. WILL WE BE ABLE TO AFFORD TO RENT A 2BDRM HOME IN A SAFE AREA FOR $650 A WEEK IN THOSE AREAS? I have looked at the local websites and it appears you can but I also continue to read that there is a lot of misleading information and crooks on those websites and those homes don't really exist. I hear it is a very rough market for renters at the moment due to the increase in immigrants. I will be working primarily at Middlemore hospital with the Maori population.
> 
> I am very excited about the opportunity but terrified of walking into a bad situation for her so far from our support system. We currently live in paradise with a fabulous support system and a lot of friends. We are open to adventure and realize nothing is forever; we can always come back after I fulfill my 18 month obligated contract if we absolutely hate it. I just don’t want to rob her of 2 years of her life if it is as miserable as what I continue to read on this forum. Is it easy to make friends and create our new community there? (We are both very outgoing, outdoorsy and adventurous). Will I be looked down upon as a single mom there? We are both whole food vegetarians so we often make all our food from scratch at home using organic products only. Is this realistic in Auckland, access to organic foods? I am budgeting around $1200 a month for food, is that realistic for that type of diet? Should I ship everything over if we only plan to stay for a couple of years or should I just buy used there? So many questions I know but this is the biggest decision I have ever made because it affects my daughter’s future.
> Thank you-Tracy



If your biggest concern is your daughter--I would NOT make the move, but not for the health reasons you listed.

I am American, and am friends with an American couple with a just turned 13 y.o. daughter. We met over a year ago when my (kiwi step) daughter began intermediate school with their daughter. They are currently living with us for the next three weeks while they finalize arrangements to move back to New Orleans after three years in NZ. 
Living here has been horrible for their daughters mental health-- she is teased relentlessly because she is American, and because she has an American accent. She has lived here for the last three years and in that time has been spat on at school, bullied, pushed, taunted by a teacher, and screamed at by another parent--all because she is American. When she has not been directly taunted and teased, her place of birth is unmercifully made fun of: 'everyone is fat and obese' 'Americans are stupid and ugly' etc, etc, etc. This family has lived in three different cities trying to find a place that is accepting and tolerant for their daughter to feel included, but it just hasn't happened. Her circle of friends remains heart-breakingly small. My kiwi daughter is her bestie, a large part of which is probably because my daughter LOVES America, and Americans, because they've been wonderful additions and enhancers to her life. This lovely young American teenage is absolutely perfect in behavior, attitude, and ability--and yet she cannot escape the withering criticisms about her nation of birth, and/or herself--just for being American. I would strongly caution you to really give this some thought, because the anti-Americanism here is very strong, albeit secretive and back-handed. People just don't like "America/Americans" ... because... well, who knows? 
They invested tens of thousands of dollars (literally) to move here, intent on making it permanent; now, they cannot wait for their departure date to arrive in April. I will miss them, but it has not been a great experience for them as a family with a young child--it's been pretty terrible, actually.
And, for those who might find this to be an isolated incident (the apologists). My teen daughter (nearly 14) now goes to a different school (high school), and has been also inundated with anti-American sentiments, some by people/teachers who don't know her "mom" is American, and others who do, but just want to be rude. She wears an American flag patch on her backpack and I told her she could remove it anytime and I wouldn't feel bad or disappointed. She told me, 'no way, I'm making a statement." 
Now, the thing is, she has the advantage of being a kiwi, with a kiwi accent, so the taunts aren't personal attacks, as such--they're more protective than defensive. 

Give this a LOT of thought... I, too, left a perfect life in California, and although I love NZ, if I had an American child, I would most likely be moving back as well.


----------



## mikesurf

inhamilton said:


> The first house is fully insulated, I imagine, since it looks to have been built since 1977, when the regulation that all new builds had to be fully insulated came in. So in NZ, all houses built since 1977 are insulated. The 2nd, cheaper house isn't, but how much would it cost to make it insulated? $50,000? Probably less. So there's a fully insulated house for not $400,000, but $450,000. Add another $20,000? and you can get new double glazed windows put in.


Okay so you get your house for $470 000, still very expensive in my opinion for a house like that and no doubt a long commute to work. Sorry but there is no justification for the quality and price of houses in New Zealand. I really can't understand how people can defend it. For those that say you can still buy cheap houses out in the sticks, well of course you can and you can buy cheap houses in the sticks anywhere in the world but where are the jobs?


----------



## inhamilton

mikesurf said:


> Sorry but there is no justification for the quality and price of houses in New Zealand.


But there is. The justification is an economic theory called supply and demand. There are more willing buyers than there are sellers. People are prepared to pay the prices in order to live there. I can see the attraction because in my opinion Auckland is a beautiful city and a good place to live, even if I appreciate you have a different view.


----------



## jawnbc

Welcome to the board! What a great opportunity for you and your daughter! Certainly we--none of us, nor all of us--can decide this for you. Any international relocation has a risk/reward equation that only you can ascertain for yourself. What we can do here is share our perspectives and experiences. 

I've lived in Canada, the US, Australia and now New Zealand. My husband and I moved here 2.5 years ago from Vancouver for a role in Auckland. Between us we've lived in Hong Kong, London, New York, Vancouver, Sydney, Amsterdam and (now) Auckland. We're both 50; no kids, though parts of the 80s were a bit of a blur... 

I know some folks who've struggled settling in Auckland. Americans, in particular, seem more likely to do so--particularly if their social circles at home are usually close to hand. You're about 22 hours from Florida, a bit longer if you need to go ASAP for an emergency. On one level that's amazing; having done that trip once for my Mum in hospital, it's also brutal. Skype, FaceTime and other things make this much easier than it was 40 years ago. And flights are much more affordable if you've a good salary. But it's far. And if you're used to being able to buy almost anything for a great price, you will find NZ difficult. While it's better than it was in 1970, many of us still rely on overseas shopping since even adding international postages still makes a lot of things cheaper than in NZ. With much more choice too. 

I wouldn't live next to Middlemore in Otahuhu: we looked at a few places there last year when we were looking to buy and there are a lot of grubby bits. But Howick and environs have a lot of nice houses and good access to the local beaches. Not Gulf of Mexico warm, mind you, but as a Canadian the water is balmy in the summer months  You would still have a good commute and Howick's very multicultural. But like everywhere in Auckland it varies sometimes by street/block. 

A lot of the housing stock is crap--crap. But if you can afford $650 a week you should be able to find something insulated. Perhaps with a good wood burner in the living room, maybe with a more centralised heating system. Make sure your employer pays for at least 3 weeks in furnished accommodation so you can get over the flight, settle into the job, explore a bit and still have at least a couple of weeks to house hunt. Some folks have negotiated as much as 5 weeks, though if it's a DHB (district health board) job they probably have a relocation policy that specifies that. If you leverage your employer, you may well get a lead on a house to rent that isn't listed with an agency: I work at Auckland Uni and those sorts of things happen on our (non-work listserv) frequently. 

Asthma is a huge problem here with kids, of all socioeconomic strata. It's not just a poor kid issue. You might want to verify what sorts of meds your daughter uses, since often these are not covered by the public scheme here. My niece has moderate asthma and her parents pay about $200/month for meds not "on the list". But they don't have to worry about insurance premiums either. 

As for your daughter's experience, let her blend in here. Develop a kiwi accent. Learn netball, going barefoot everywhere, and the joy of a good meat pie. Yeah she'll get razzed as an American kid. But probably not forever. BTW the sad reality is that Americans don't have the best reputation internationally: an extremely vocal minority are obnoxious, loud, aggressive and insensitive. So the animus doesn't come out of a vacuum--which isn't to justify or validate it either.

Generally I think that everyone should have an extended overseas experience of some sort at least once in life. At the very least you go home with a clear appreciation of why that's where you'd rather live.


----------



## mikesurf

jawnbc said:


> As for your daughter's experience, let her blend in here. Develop a kiwi accent. Learn netball, going barefoot everywhere, and the joy of a good meat pie.


Having worked in New Zealand hospitals and seen kids from poor families please don't fall into the trap of thinking it is in someway a depiction of freedom seeing kids walking around barefoot. Luckily there aren't that many people that actually do go around barefoot, but for some reason new migrants seem to think it is kind of cute. I can assure you that these kids, and adults, would prefer to wear a descent pair of shoes if they could afford it. Most areas of New Zealand are only warm for 4 to 5 months of the year and it isn't fun for people to be walking around without shoes outside of those months.


----------



## inhamilton

mikesurf said:


> Having worked in New Zealand hospitals and seen kids from poor families please don't fall into the trap of thinking it is in someway a depiction of freedom seeing kids walking around barefoot. Luckily there aren't that many people that actually do go around barefoot, but for some reason new migrants seem to think it is kind of cute. I can assure you that these kids, and adults, would prefer to wear a descent pair of shoes if they could afford it.


When I was at primary school (a long time ago), the first thing I did when I got to school was take off my shoes and socks. And so it remained for the rest of the day, and happily so. At High School we were required to wear shoes, even in my day, or we got the cane. Ouch. I dispute the fact that many families can't afford shoes. They're 20 bucks a pair at the Shoe Warehouse, and if anyone is really that short of cash for shoes, social welfare will take care of it. 



mikesurf said:


> Most areas of New Zealand are only warm for 4 to 5 months of the year and it isn't fun for people to be walking around without shoes outside of those months.


From personal experience, it's a lot of fun for kids (and it does actually happen out of choice- if you don't believe so, then you have a gap in your NZ knowledge). Kids don't feel the cold as much as adults. As long as it's not actually at freezing point, which it very rarely is in places like Auckland and the BOP. Hamilton can get more frosty in the mornings. Not sure what the situation is with shoe wearing for kids in the South though. It's particularly prevalent in schools out in the sticks (the farming lot).


----------



## inhamilton

jawnbc said:


> Asthma is a huge problem here with kids, of all socioeconomic strata. It's not just a poor kid issue.


Well the death rate for Asthma in NZ is fairly low and is 156th out of 192 countries. So that's at least good from a comparison point of view. The death rate is only slighty worse than the US, and better than some other similar countries.

ASTHMA DEATH RATE BY COUNTRY

The only list I can find of the incidence of asthma by country is here :

http://www.theasthmamom.com/2008/05/05/asthma-worldwide/

It lists the worst 15 countries by incidence of Asthma as :

1. Scotland
2. Jersey
3. Guernsey
4. Wales
5. Isle of Man
6. England
7. New Zealand
8. Australia
9. Republic of Ireland
10. Canada
11. Peru
12. Trinidad/Tobago
13. Costa Rica
14. Brazil
15. United States

Perhaps someone can find another list?


----------



## FL-GIRL

Hi Miksurf,
Thanks for your response. I am looking to move for a new adventure and to gain some international work experience in the healthcare industry. If it was just me it would be a no brainer but since it will also impact my child the situation calls for a bit more research and analysis. My local friends do ask me the same thing though as far as why leave here it is everything anyone could ever want. It is just I am an adventurer that always wants more.


----------



## FL-GIRL

Hi everyone, I am just trying to figure out how to respond properly on this board as it is new to me. I appreciate all of your insight. I am sad to hear that a few loud Americans have tarnished an entire countries reputation but I experienced a similar response when I traveled throughout Europe in 2001 when Bush was president; what I didn't consider is how it could potentially affect my daughter. I am pretty thick skinned but as I mentioned in my original post my daughter has always gone to a Montessori school where the biggest thing they teach is kindness to others and to appreciate differences. I would hate for her outlook on the world to be changed and her develop a negative outlook as a result of being bullied by the New Zealand children and even worse adults. I am honestly still very torn. I am supposed to start work in Auckland on June 1st and currently have my house for sale in Florida.


----------



## inhamilton

FL-GIRL said:


> I am honestly still very torn. I am supposed to start work in Auckland on June 1st and currently have my house for sale in Florida.


Hi,
Is there a reason why you need to sell your house? To me it seems an overkill when you will only be away for such a short period. If you keep it, and rent it out while away, you will have something familiar to go back to when you return.

Your job with Maori seems interesting. Tell us a bit more about it. You must have some sought after skills there. It's quite rare, I think, for jobs working with Maori to be filled from overseas.


----------



## Kimbella

FL-GIRL said:


> Hi everyone, I am just trying to figure out how to respond properly on this board as it is new to me. I appreciate all of your insight. I am sad to hear that a few loud Americans have tarnished an entire countries reputation but I experienced a similar response when I traveled throughout Europe in 2001 when Bush was president; what I didn't consider is how it could potentially affect my daughter. I am pretty thick skinned but as I mentioned in my original post my daughter has always gone to a Montessori school where the biggest thing they teach is kindness to others and to appreciate differences. I would hate for her outlook on the world to be changed and her develop a negative outlook as a result of being bullied by the New Zealand children and even worse adults. I am honestly still very torn. I am supposed to start work in Auckland on June 1st and currently have my house for sale in Florida.


As others have stated, only you can make the final decision for you and your family. I personally love many things about New Zealand, and would find moving back to the US difficult. I also worked in healthcare while there, and am acutely aware that I would slip right back into my type A tendencies. Here, I am much more relaxed and at ease. However, the culture is significantly different than American culture, so both you and your daughter will experience culture shock--it is inescapable. 
What I've taken to suggesting to people is that they move here on a temporary basis without making changes in their US holdings... experience a year to 18 months of weather, culture, and purchasing before getting rid of what you accumulated in the US. In a year or so's time, you'll be able to tell whether this culture is a good fit or not.
Also, what helps lessen the culture shock is a decent amount of money. As long as you are making enough wages for a decent, warm, dry home to live in, and have money to go out and enjoy/explore what NZ has to offer, it's quite likely you'll enjoy your time here. Since your move sounds temporary (but extended), perhaps you could call the Montessori headquarters here to find out what their stance on bullying and immigrant integration is? My daughter and her friend both go to (and went to) public schools, so there's probably a good chance that a private school with less students, and more evolved staff, might have more resources and time to manage and shape the global perspective of their NZ students. This might be a good step in assuaging your worries, and gaining some assurances that your daughter won't be bullied and harassed.
I would urge you not to dismiss what I've described happening to our friend's daughter as simply being "razzed," because it most certainly went beyond that, and what my own kiwi daughter has overheard, and/or experienced as having an American mother has been beyond the occasional "razz." The couple who's daughter I speak of, spent $12K USD to move themselves and their belongings here, and just shipped their belongings back to the US at a cost of $7K NZD (after downsizing); no one spends that sort of money just because their child is ribbed and razzed at school. She joined sports, and drama clubs, goes to NZ Scouts, and still encountered/encounters nasty prejudice far beyond what any pre-teen/teen should have to experience while trying to navigate prepubescent and puberty. At your daughters age, losing the N American accent will take many, many years, and will likely *never* completely disappear. I am friends with a Canadian who came here at 15, is currently mid 40's, and although I can't hear the N American accent, my kiwi husband immediately picked up on it ... 
But, back to my friends, this has been their experience, and that of my daughter, which obviously does not encompass every experience of every American youth or kiwi youth in a bi-cultural family. But, it does indicate that the risk is there, it does happen, and you should be aware in order to be prepared to deal with it.

I would strongly suggest that you consider not selling your US home. I would strongly, strongly suggest that you not do that.
It might be much more practical to rent it out, as someone else suggested, and leave the managing of it to a property management group. Place your furniture and belongings in long-term storage, or with family. If, after your tenure working is up, you decide that you and your daughter are happy with a permanent NZ move, travel back to the US and either sell or ship your stuff at that stage.
If it turns out that after your NZ job term expires that you DON'T want to remain, you at least still have a familiar home to return to, along with belongings that you can retrieve and resume using...
The other practical part to this is, if you decide to stay permanently, you may find that the things you decided to store have very real practical and monetary value here, and you'll be thrilled that you kept them and can have them shipped here for personal use.


----------



## jawnbc

inhamilton said:


> Perhaps someone can find another list?


The detailed report for that list of countries by prevalence is found in this report.

It show that the difference in rates of asthma between 13-14 year olds between NZ and the US: roughly 20% versus 30%. But this is self-reported symptoms. Lots of NZ specific data here.


----------



## jawnbc

Doubtless this is true some of the time. But so is my original statement: lots of middle class kiwi kids grow up running around barefoot much of the time--even in winter. 



mikesurf said:


> Having worked in New Zealand hospitals and seen kids from poor families please don't fall into the trap of thinking it is in someway a depiction of freedom seeing kids walking around barefoot. Luckily there aren't that many people that actually do go around barefoot, but for some reason new migrants seem to think it is kind of cute. I can assure you that these kids, and adults, would prefer to wear a descent pair of shoes if they could afford it. Most areas of New Zealand are only warm for 4 to 5 months of the year and it isn't fun for people to be walking around without shoes outside of those months.


----------



## mikesurf

jawnbc said:


> Doubtless this is true some of the time. But so is my original statement: lots of middle class kiwi kids grow up running around barefoot much of the time--even in winter.


This is kind of baffling to me as the weather in the lower 3/4 of New Zealand is very much like the UK. I guess it must have something to do with the harden up attitude of kiwis, hence why the condition of houses doesn't seem to bother kiwis either.


----------



## qiubuo

I have to say I agree with those who have spoken about the low quality of housing here. That picture of a house in Glen Eden is a perfect example - all glossy on the outside for a professional photo, but probably terrible when it comes to the actual build quality. We moved to a beautiful "character" house in Auckland from a boxy concrete house in France, and it's crazy how poorly insulated our NZ house is and how things have been done with 'kiwi ingenuity' (i.e., thumb tacks and superglue). The agent sent someone to pressure wash our house and the place practically flooded. My laundry rack fell against a window and it just shattered the whole pane of glass! This level of housing would be illegal in France, and we pay $650 a week for it here. Our house is more or less dry (we paid a lot of attention to that when house-hunting) but I still have a lot more in the way of respiratory problems than I did before, so I do think the asthma is an issue.

My son has an American accent and no one seems to care, but then he does go to a bilingual school so maybe the kids are not typical. I myself find that people here are much more accepting of American accents and Americans in general than British people are, if that means anything. I got a lot more American jokes when I lived in Canada. Here no one seems to care much about accents and you hear a lot of different ones around Auckland.

One thing I would address is the materialism. You won't find a lack of materialism in Auckland. I have never seen so many Porsche SUVs in my life. Honestly, I wouldn't say Auckland is un-materialistic at all and I am from LA, so that's saying a lot. 

We also gave up life in what some consider paradise (south of France), and I don't regret it. I don't think I would spend my life here, though. It feels...small. I think it would be a good experience for you and your daughter but I would keep your options open in terms of going back. I can see us living here 3-5 years but I think that will be enough for us.


----------



## Kimbella

qiubuo said:


> I have to say I agree with those who have spoken about the low quality of housing here. That picture of a house in Glen Eden is a perfect example - all glossy on the outside for a professional photo, but probably terrible when it comes to the actual build quality. We moved to a beautiful "character" house in Auckland from a boxy concrete house in France, and it's crazy how poorly insulated our NZ house is and how things have been done with 'kiwi ingenuity' (i.e., thumb tacks and superglue). The agent sent someone to pressure wash our house and the place practically flooded. My laundry rack fell against a window and it just shattered the whole pane of glass! This level of housing would be illegal in France, and we pay $650 a week for it here. Our house is more or less dry (we paid a lot of attention to that when house-hunting) but I still have a lot more in the way of respiratory problems than I did before, so I do think the asthma is an issue.
> 
> My son has an American accent and no one seems to care, but then he does go to a bilingual school so maybe the kids are not typical. I myself find that people here are much more accepting of American accents and Americans in general than British people are, if that means anything. I got a lot more American jokes when I lived in Canada. Here no one seems to care much about accents and you hear a lot of different ones around Auckland.
> 
> One thing I would address is the materialism. You won't find a lack of materialism in Auckland. I have never seen so many Porsche SUVs in my life. Honestly, I wouldn't say Auckland is un-materialistic at all and I am from LA, so that's saying a lot.
> 
> We also gave up life in what some consider paradise (south of France), and I don't regret it. I don't think I would spend my life here, though. It feels...small. I think it would be a good experience for you and your daughter but I would keep your options open in terms of going back. I can see us living here 3-5 years but I think that will be enough for us.


With the exception about the housing part, this is a very encouraging post, and a nice read.
Addressing the housing standard issue is going to be the only way to eventually change what is "standard" (sub) practice here in NZ. Here's a link to what appears to be a well informed, well researched post about insulation standards here in NZ, compared to, well, basically the rest of the world's modern, first world countries (look for jnbates post):
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ne...8-fuel-poverty-new-zealand-4.html#post1212066

In all other points, your post is a refreshing read. I'm curious now as to whether the bilingual school has something to do with such a neutral reception for you child. The interesting part for our friends is that initially there wasn't a huge issue for them with their daughter, but as she quickly moved from primary into intermediate (and now first year high school), the issue just exploded. Same with my kiwi daughter, while in primary school, she never heard anything (that she was aware of) overtly negative, but moving into intermediate, then high school, all of a sudden she heard it all around her. I don't know whether their experiences are on account of them just being more cognitively aware of what they hear, or whether other kids just reached an age where they've begun to express more negative prejudices. Oddly, my daughter's intermediate and high school were/are both the highest decile ranked co-ed public schools in tow, which I would have thought would have made it more integrated and diversity embracing. I hope your sons transition remains smooth and positive, and hopefully if the OP does arrive in NZ, it will be the same for her child as well!
My own experience with my American accent as an adult has been a mixed bag, most people seem to like it, some even *love* it and I've been told many times by strangers that it's "beautiful," I've also been told a handful of times, things akin to, "I don't mind it that much," this recently by a counter worker at Auckland domestic airport, a few times I've heard, "it's not my favorite." 
Meh. Nothing I can do about it anyway.
Definitely there is a love of money and "things" that is curiously more intense than what I've usually experienced, even in all my years in California ... it's sort of strange for me, having people sell excess lemons, etc., in their front yard for $2, as where I originate from, most people would just stick out a sign that says "free." And, I've also noticed that when it comes to selling stuff, sellers want top dollar, but when they're buying, they don't haggle, they just come right out and low-ball you, big time. I've had some cringe-worthy moments navigating that sort of stuff. 
As I've said before, I do love most of my life here, and the things I don't, having a financially comfortable household income helps mitigate that immensely. Like you, I don't see this being where I spend my golden years, that will probably be Australia, but I'm happy and comfortable for now, and can see that going on for the next 10 years, as long as I get in regular trips to the US and Oz.


----------



## inhamilton

mikesurf said:


> This is kind of baffling to me as the weather in the lower 3/4 of New Zealand is very much like the UK. I guess it must have something to do with the harden up attitude of kiwis, hence why the condition of houses doesn't seem to bother kiwis either.


I think it would be more accurate to say, the weather in the lower 1/4 of New Zealand is very much like the UK. 

The barefoot situation's got nothing to do with any harden up attitude. A lot of NZ kids just enjoy going barefoot, probably not so much to school these days, but certainly around the home. It really is as simple as that.


----------



## Whispers

FL-GIRL said:


> Hello All,
> I am a professional woman working in healthcare administration who has been offered a great job making 40% more money than I currently earn in Clearwater Beach, FL. Relocating to Auckland would mean gaining international experience working several contracts in Australasia. I would be moving over alone with a 9 year old daughter who has always attended a private Montessori school, she is somewhat sheltered but very accustomed to American life. I see this as an opportunity to provide her with a simpler way of living (less materialistic) as well as an international experience.
> 
> I have been doing a lot of research and am very aware of the increase in cost of living and poor housing options around Auckland. I will be making 6 figures but am still concerned about finding a healthy, non-moldy home with some source of heat for her. She is an asthmatic but extremely healthy with never having any serious events. We currently live on a barrier island outside of Tampa Bay in Florida so I am all too aware of high humidity and damp homes with mold. What worries me is the lack of heat.
> 
> I would be looking to have her attend school at one of the Montessori programs in the Eastern suburbs so I will be looking for a home in the Howick or Glendowie area. WILL WE BE ABLE TO AFFORD TO RENT A 2BDRM HOME IN A SAFE AREA FOR $650 A WEEK IN THOSE AREAS? I have looked at the local websites and it appears you can but I also continue to read that there is a lot of misleading information and crooks on those websites and those homes don't really exist. I hear it is a very rough market for renters at the moment due to the increase in immigrants. I will be working primarily at Middlemore hospital with the Maori population.
> 
> I am very excited about the opportunity but terrified of walking into a bad situation for her so far from our support system. We currently live in paradise with a fabulous support system and a lot of friends. We are open to adventure and realize nothing is forever; we can always come back after I fulfill my 18 month obligated contract if we absolutely hate it. I just don’t want to rob her of 2 years of her life if it is as miserable as what I continue to read on this forum. Is it easy to make friends and create our new community there? (We are both very outgoing, outdoorsy and adventurous). Will I be looked down upon as a single mom there? We are both whole food vegetarians so we often make all our food from scratch at home using organic products only. Is this realistic in Auckland, access to organic foods? I am budgeting around $1200 a month for food, is that realistic for that type of diet? Should I ship everything over if we only plan to stay for a couple of years or should I just buy used there? So many questions I know but this is the biggest decision I have ever made because it affects my daughter’s future.
> Thank you-Tracy


Hi! :welcome:

My family and I moved over from the UK six months ago, my daughter is also 9.

The move has had its fair share of ups and downs, but my husband and children have settled into NZ really easily and absolutely love it here. NZ has been really good for the kids. They were in a great school in the UK but they seem to have blossomed since they started at the school here. I'm really happy with not only the level of education here but the children my kids are in school with are just really nice kids. The change was huge for them, their old school had 120 students, the school here has over 600, and my son in particular is very, very shy, but it was amazing how at home they felt straight away. I know some people have horror stories related to schools but we've been incredibly lucky.

For a family of 4 we spend about $1000 a month on food. That's excluding any eating out. Food can be very expensive but if you are sensible and shop around you can feed your family really well on that. Both my kids take lunch to school every day and my husband has a packed lunch as well. Food is seasonal so as long as you are happy to not need fresh tomato's in winter ($8 for a small packet) you should be fine. I buy most of our veggies from farmers markets and they are very reasonably priced.

As everyone else has said housing is shocking but for the two of you in that area with a fairly healthy budget you should be fine to find somewhere decent.

Whether you decide to come or not is a difficult decision but I came over with the firm intent that this was going to be a 2 year adventure for the family and we could always go home if it all goes horribly wrong, however the family like it so much here that I'm pretty sure we will stay long term. However if you look at it the same way you can't go wrong. 

If you have any more questions, esp. if they are related to 9 year old girls, I'm happy to help.


----------



## mikesurf

inhamilton said:


> I think it would be more accurate to say, the weather in the lower 1/4 of New Zealand is very much like the UK.


keep on believing


----------



## Zen7

Just keep your expectation realistic, its not Utopian land and at the same its not that bad too. Like any country NZ also has its share of good and bad. I have to agree on the housing, some homes are glorified sheds which have just tripled in value within past couple of years. 

Its just a dream to buy one home for people like us (who started on their own without any help from family or relatives) despite working in NZ for past 5 years. We almost have paid $150K in taxes within past 4 years and are yet to raise 10% deposit for our first home.


----------

